# Grocery store juice wine



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 3, 2005)

My Welches juice wine (bottled not concentrate), has been in the secondary 10 days now, still gassing CO2, I'll check the baume' tomorrow and put on a new lid with a larger stopper that my new wine thief fits in (it's in a primary bucket), of course I have to get one of those glass ones (wine thief)the hydrometer fits in from geo, now that looks like the way to go.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2005)

I checked my welches today been in secondary for 15 days, 1.010 I take it I need to leave it till it is under 1.0




I then plan to use campden, sorbate and that 2 part finning agent like
geo sells. I relaced the lig (I use a primary bucket for a secondary)
with one with a bigger hole so I can use the wine thief without
removing the lid.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Stinkie, go ahead and stabilize that wine, wait another week with it topped up, sweeten with more of the same juice you used to begin with. I remember you like weak, sweet wine.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2005)

OH Boy, something to do tomorrow, I'll put all the stuff in just like I
did with the kit, being sure to stir well a few times to help get the
co2 out, then I'll put it in my clean 6 gallon carboy.Thanks country


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Remember, sweeten to taste. TASTE.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

If I may add my 2 cents, though.... 


Don't forget that wine ages, and the taste changes with age. Some wines appear sweeter later on than at the beginning. I'd still try to make it a _little_ less sweet than where you'd say it's perfect.





But that's me...


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2005)

You people have made the mistake of thinking I have a sense of taste, I
buy my Frank's hot sauce at Sam's club in the gallon jug, and pour it
on my food right out of the jug...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Very good point, Martina, and yes, I do the exact thang, hold back a little, ( i sweeten very little anyway) bulk age usually, bottle age.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

worked on my juice wine today starting baume' 1.170 finished 1.008, 6
campden, 1 tbs. p. sorbate, then everclear, followed instuctions on my
bolero kit and stirred 2 minutes waited 15 minutes stirred 2 and 1 more
cycle to drive off CO2 (after campden and sorbate addition) then added
everclear, says to stir easy, this I understand from water treatment,
settling agents generally are long chain, they look like microscopic
spagetti, if you are too rough with them they break into smaller
pieces, the longer they are the heavier they get as they collect solids
so they get heavier and settle faster. end of class for today


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL Thanks Stinkie!


Iassume you are making a port kit? I made a high alcohol blackberry wine once and then fortified it with blackberry brandy. I might have one magnum left somewhere in central Indiana. Safekeeping.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

the name off this thread is grocery store juice wine....welches concord
grape, it's much lighter in color that the wildberry shiraz


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok, Stinkie, that's all fine and dandy, but if you made a high alcohol wine out of anything, then fortified it with distilled spirits, you have a Port! Well, actually only if you made it in Porto, Spain, and adhered to strict methods and standards.


Enjoy!*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 6, 2005)

Acording to the chart masta (I hope it was masta and not country that
posted the links or I am dead) posted the link to, my juice wine was
17.3 before I added aprox 15% more juice, the chart said 17.3 weight,
22% volume I assume we use weight due to 22% being impossible to get.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Stinkie, have you been sampling the goods? I have no idea what you are talking about in the above post!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 6, 2005)

SORRY I was getting ride of the rest of the old wine so I can hit the
wildberry shiraz it's been aging since....uummm....yesterday....oh I
was talking about alchohol content....sorry


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok. From what you said, the wine is maybe 19% alcohol before you fortified. How much did you fortify?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sorry it was before I added the 5 cups of grape juice to top up the 6 gallon carboy.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

It actually sounds very good, Stinkie. How does it taste? Is it sweet enough with all the alcohol?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's a hot question



I'm going to
bottle my wildberry schiraz today then start a batch of welches grape,
the recipe I have used before said 1/2 juice 1/2 water and sugar, this
time I'm going all juice I have a SG of 1.07 to start and that is 9.2
pot. alcohol and that's fine for me, does anyone see a problem with
just pitching my yeast into this strait juice?


----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't see any issues with the SG...go for it!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks masta, I'm getting ready to pitch now, the vinator sure made sanitizing bottles easy!


----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2005)

Let us know how it works out...having the right tools makes all the tasks so much easier.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 12, 2005)

after reading some more and having no bubbles in the airlock after 15
minutes I decided to boil 4lbs. of sugar in 3 qts. of water and cool it
off and add to the juice with some nutrients, giving me SG 1.090 with a
PA of 12% this should give me more stability after bottling.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

The reason I do welches is because I wanted to start another batch right away, (this is a problem I have, I'm sure none of you are aflicted with this), anyway Walmart is a lot closer than the wine store and I plan to get my next kit from geo anyway, with gas at 2 per gal and his price $7 less and no tax and free labels IT'S A NO BRAINER!! but my wildberry shiraz needs to start tasting as good as boonesfarm, I don't have much of a sense of taste though, so after it sits a while I'll give some away and see what others think.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

ooppp's the welches is blowing it's purple nose out the airlock!! well I guess it's fermenting OK


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

Put a clean airlock on this morning and all is well now, foaming has calmed down.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

My problem was I started with 5 1/2 gallons welches juice and then added a gallon of suger water to bring up the PA to 12% that gave me 6 1/2 gal. in a 7 1/2 gal primary. A little too close I guess.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Stinkie, do you mean the must is pure concentrated juice without any water added, or just unconcentrated juice? And yes, abv needs to be at least 10% to be somewhat self-preserving.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

my first welches is 1/2 bottled juice (not concentrate) and 1/2 water, this batch is strait bottled juice (not concentrate) after reading here I felt strait juice would be OK and maybe the recipe used 1/2 water to save money, the half and half batch is more of a rose than red wine. I don't put any campden in till the end of my secondary when I stablize and fine, since the juice should be steril and I boil the sugar water and cool before adding, does this sound OK?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, sounds great to me. Should be better wine. Try sweetening the rose one up more and leaving the full bodied one not quite as sweet. You need to start training your palate, grasshopper.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Hehe, I always laugh at the grasshopper comment.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I can't help it, between that show and wrestling on saturday mornings as a kid, my 3 brothers and I used to pretty much try to kill each other.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 20, 2005)

racked my strait juice welches concord varietal into the secondary today, it was 1.000 SG, tomorrow, if it snows like they say so I don't have to collect sap (my back needs the rest..lol) I'm going to rack my half welches, half water, 1qt pear into a 23lt carboy, it has been stablized and fined a few weeks ago, then clean that carboy and rack my kit 6 gal Sauvignon Blanc Bolero (Spagnols) California style 23lt anseptic kit, it has been stablized and fined 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan. Don't forget to take some pictures for us!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, and taste and write down notes.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 20, 2005)

I've been bad with pictures, money is no problem, but sometimes TIME is at a primium and syrup time is one of those!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Time is way high a premium here. I run just fine on regular time, just can't find the right pump station I reckon.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 28, 2005)

I went upstairs and got a bottle of welches wine my son made last
winter (6 months ago) it has aged into a fine rose wine the high
alcohol content has my mind spinning now. lalalalala...bye


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 29, 2005)

went to the brewing store today, got some superkleer to use in my welches, is there a reason not to fine with this?


----------



## masta (Mar 29, 2005)

I have used it a few times and it works very well...go for it and follow the instructions carefully!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 3, 2005)

I bottled my welches last week and am trying a 1/2 bottle now, this may be the best wine I ever tasted!!!




Does it have something to do with the fact that I made it myself? I'm drinkig it strait with a nice salad...


----------



## Hippie (Apr 3, 2005)

Good job Stinkie!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm drinking some now, THIS STUFF IS SOOO GOOD!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 8, 2005)

My homemade Welche's juice wine just might be OK my son was here today
when I was at work and tried some that was in the fridge, he asked my
wife to ask me if he could have some, he thought it was great, better
than the first batch that he made. So I put on some labels and shrink
caps. I made the labels with avery 8254 3 1/3" x 4" labels then sprayed
them with matte finish just like someone here suggested...thanks








*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## Hippie (Apr 8, 2005)

They look very nice!


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 16, 2005)

All Right Stinkie! You're going to put Mogen David outta business soon!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Stinkie,


Now that the wine has aged a week has the flavor changed? I'd like an update. Are you going to put any away to age for 6-12 months? And how many bottles did you end up with on this batch? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 16, 2005)

No one told me to count the bottles!! I had 6 gallons, but filled some
375's and some 1.5's but didn't count them. I bought 3 gallons of
welches today and 1 qt. of organic pear juice , that's what was in this
batch plus I wanted the glass 1 qt bottle, also paid $4 for 1/2 gallon
organic apple juice just to get the glass bottle, you guys are
tough..lol

I stablized and fined 3/30 need to rack tonight or soon.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Stinkie!


Didn't mean to stress you there. Both Bert and I laughed when we read about paying $4 for a 1/2 gallon organic apple juice just to get the glass bottle!



We do the same thing! And don't forget that you can also use regular wine bottles when you need a smaller bottle, you just have to get the little bungs. In a pinch one timewe used saran wrap taped to the top of the bottle and a hole poked into it for the air lock. Necessity, the mother of invention!*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 16, 2005)

I went 50 miles to the health food store to buy the bungs in fact I
came home with lots of bungs but they didn't have any small enough for
the wine bottles, I'm all set just have to dump the apple juice down
the drain...lol I'll put it in the welches wine this time. I
really need to get some marbles..lol...oh so I left the store then
after lunch went back and bought yeast nutrient, acid blend, tannin
(don't even know what it is but see it talked about alot by country)
and more campden tablets, didn't need the things but thought it would
be good to stock pile cause when you runout when making wine it ain't
pretty!!


----------



## Hippie (Apr 16, 2005)

Stinkie, tannin is a natural substance found in grapeskins and the skins, seeds, leaves, and stems of alot of other fruits. It helps give wine that astringent character, mouthfeel, and has antioxidant properties that help wine age. That is your lesson for this evening, Grasshopper.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 18, 2005)

Racked my welche's yesterday, the handles I bought for the carboys stay
up rather well on their own by fetching the strap up tight.


----------



## Hippie (Apr 18, 2005)

Those straps are just like the ones I have except mine are yellow. They are great.


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 19, 2005)

Stinkie,


What recipe are you using...looks great?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 20, 2005)

country, I have one red one and two yellows.


Maui, I just sent an email home to remind me to post the recipe I used.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 20, 2005)

grocery store juice wine recipe:



5 1/2 gallons Welches concord 100% juice



boil 3 qts water with 4lbs. sugar...let cool to room temp SG 1.090



mix in primary add yeast (I used Red Star Montrachet)



racked at 8 days, SG 1.000



racked and stablized at 10 more days SG.996 6 campden tablets, 1TBS.
sorbate, take extra time to stir and drive off CO2, add superclear
fining, top up with more welches juice



bottle when you are ready


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 20, 2005)

my original welches recipe:



2.5 gallons water boiled with 10lbs. sugar



3 gallons Welches 100% grape juice



1qt pear juice (organic)



2 pkg pasteur red yeast



follow other recipe


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Stinkie! Have you tasted yet?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the original recipe in the bottles, bottled 3/30/05, it tastes
great, not just my opinion, others I've given it to like it also, plus
it'll kick your butt..lol

my new improved recipe is in the carboy probably bottle next week, I have a sample in the fridge I want to do a acid test on.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 28, 2005)

I was reading Jack Kellers site last night and saw why not to use too
much fruit....then today I just finished bottling my 100% welches juice
wine, its not as good as the 1/2 juice 1/2 water recipe. but maybe it
will be after aging, probably won't last that long though, I'll just
drink it with my 1/3 wine 2/3 juice regimine.....yea, I'm getting rid
of the leftover now...lol


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 29, 2005)

So you like your original batchthe best think I will give it a try when I get home next time.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 29, 2005)

Lesson learned, don't make-up your own recipe just because you are an expert winemaker after 10 weeks of training...lol

topping up with juice after stabilizing and fining leaves a haze, not
bad if it's just "drinkin' wine" but not world class clarity.

Put the dark red wines in green bottles if you need to use them, clear is a waste of time, you can't see through them anyways.

Jack Keller explained that too much flavor overpowers a wine and that
seemed about right with this one, the 50/50 recipe was great right out
of the carboy, this might age into a fine wine though, I'll hang on to
the recipe.


----------

